# Delta 5 HP Dust Collector Bag Swap



## JeffN (Feb 14, 2021)

I have a Delta double bag 5 HP. collector. (example shown below) The stock TOP bags are the narrower diameter bags that have 5 to a side. They are weary from use over the years, I'm wondering about converting the top bags to duel 24" diameter 1 micron bags to replace the 5 on each side that it currently has. Any reason not to?
Thanks for any help and suggestions.
--Jeff


----------



## m.n.j.chell (May 12, 2016)

From everything I've heard ... and read ... go with filters for better air flow.


----------



## JeffN (Feb 14, 2021)

Good suggestion I didn't really think about filters. I'll need to look more into diameter etc to see what size would fit on top I'm pretty handy with sheet metal etc the conversion process should not be a big deal. I was just unsure about CFM effect etc.

Anyone else have any input thanks?


----------



## HoytC (Dec 30, 2019)

Replacing ten eight inch bags with two twenty four inch bags loses 40% of the filter area. That will almost double the pressure drop.

Filters work well if you have good separation, like a cyclone, to pull out most of the dust before it gets to the filter. Otherwise the filter clogs up quickly. Filters are much harder to clean than bags.

If your existing bags are worn out you could just replace them. Baghouse style bags are available from multiple sources in a wide range of filtering efficiencies.

If you really want to go to single bags then you could consider a tapered bag keep the filter area.


----------



## JeffN (Feb 14, 2021)

Thanks Dave. I think I'm going to go the filter route and add a separator into the mix. Eventually I'd like to get a larger cyclone and do away with my current collector or some type of modification. I appreciate the knowledge and suggestions.

--Jeff


----------



## Bernie_72 (Aug 9, 2020)

JeffN said:


> Thanks Dave. I think I'm going to go the filter route and add a separator into the mix. Eventually I'd like to get a larger cyclone and do away with my current collector or some type of modification. I appreciate the knowledge and suggestions.
> 
> --Jeff


I think adding a separator would make a big difference. Check out the Oneida Super Dust Deputy. The one I linked is for a 6" system which I'd guess you have either a 6" or 8" input on yours. I have a 4" one that I use on my small dust collection run and it works very well. Almost nothing makes it into the final filter. It works so well I plan on eventually adding a small one on my shop vac to use with my small hand-held tools.


----------



## JeffN (Feb 14, 2021)

Thanks, 

Actually the input on mine is 10" I don't see that on many, from the collector we run a 10" branch, and step down to 6" and then 4" at the machines, using blast gates as well.


----------



## Bernie_72 (Aug 9, 2020)

JeffN said:


> Thanks,
> 
> Actually the input on mine is 10" I don't see that on many, from the collector we run a 10" branch, and step down to 6" and then 4" at the machines, using blast gates as well.


Oneida does make bigger ones ranging from 7" up to 16" but they don't have a 10" model. It skips from 8" to 12". Their bigger units are steel and are quite expensive, ranging from $800 to over $3,000. Their 12" model is $1838. Here's a link to those products:

Standalone Steel Cyclone Separators | Oneida Air Systems

When I did my research before purchasing their small 4" model it seemed that Oneida outperformed everyone else in that category. Perhaps there there are better options out there for larger systems. That being said if you're going to end up spending $2K or more for a larger separator you start getting into the price range where you could just purchase a brand new and complete 5HP cyclone system with a very large filter. 

Maybe you could get away with splitting the 10" inlet into two 6" branches connected to two 6" separators, each sitting on their own 55 gallon drum, and then joining both of those 6" lines back into a 10" main line to connect to your existing run. I'm not sure if something like that would work but it could be done $600 to $700.


----------



## JeffN (Feb 14, 2021)

Thanks for the ideas, More to ponder.
--Jeff


----------



## NoThankyou (Mar 21, 2018)

I replaced my bag on a Jet with one micron ones from Pen State Industries. They are a good company to do business with. 
I also use a home built garbage can separator. I won't call it a cyclone as I don't want to get into an argument. The only stuff that gets into the bottom bag is wood flour.


----------

